# scared to death



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am not sure what scares me more- about being a prepper- that I know we can not go on forever in this country the way we have- or if O doesn't get in and the chaos that I feel will ensue!
ughhhh
I have the afternoon off to volunteer at the church soup sale and I am considering instead rechecking my stocks
I almost feel like I am having a panic attack


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Becka, please calm down.

I know there is a whole lot of stuff going on right now...but making yourself sick is not going to help you or your family. You need to be calm and collective. 

I went out to vote and I'm staying in for the rest of the day. Make a cake that is what I did this morning after getting back home from voting. Go about your day sweetie.


----------



## Horsefly (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I am focusing on my family right now. The flu bug has hit us bad. I could care less about the politics right now. Besides that, our freezer in completely full & I have no more room for anything. I did get to Walmart this morning to stock up on a few things we've been running low on. It seems like the calm before the storm. Once we find out who won, I think there might be some kind of SHTF scenario. Just time for us to lay low and see what develops.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

You can't worry about things like that... Nothing you can do about fate, or what happens around you, so all you can do is take it a day at a time.. 

If a huge asteroid were to plop down in the middle of the country, we're all gonners, but worrying about it won't prevent it. 

If you worry about what could happen, you'd never get in the car and drive anywhere... .You'd never walk down the sidewalk... 

Just enjoy what you have... As my wife tells me, worrying don't fix anything. It's wasted energy.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

*hug* take a deep breath and know you are not alone. I too am worried sick about what might or might not happen this wed and thurs. I almost want to pull my daughter out of school for the day and if I lived in any larger of a town I definalty would. I am worried about not having gone to costco this weekend to stock up on our favorite snacks etc. I'm pondering driving to costco and walmart tonight after I pick her up from school but I hate driving up the mountain in the dark. Okay maybe I should follow my own advice and take a deep breath.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm anxious today as well. I told dh I'll probably be camped out on the couch tonight waiting for results. I've been cleaning more than usual today so that isn't such a bad thing I guess.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am glad we live so far from the cities- like philly and pittsburgh- although I am not nearly as scared of Pittsburgh as I am Philly- 

Thank you all for the kind words too- there are not many places I can voice my concerns or fears about this election day- but I knew I could here- 
I think once I vote- i will go get Milk- another 2 cases of water and some other food prep item- to make myself feel better

one good thing is Hubby texted me- he picked up a hoagie at the voting poll for us to split  LMBO - that should make me feel better- 

ughh I am sure I will be online tonight cause he has to go to 2 mtgs at the church and I will be watching all this crap on the news tonight alone


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Becka, watch Glen Beck if you can tonight. He has everything set up t get the polling results just like other TV stations. It sounds like they are going to have fun.
I'm scared too,Becka,not of Riots,but of Obama. Most on here don't know that I have reasurched Obama and sent info allover every single day for 6 years,usally arround 6 hours a day. I told my Dh, last night, if he gets back in,I'll be devastated. We've talked about moveing, even out of the Country,he has even found Jobs. I don't think I can leave my Mom,she is getting too Old and will need me. I'm telling you this because, I assure you,many feel like you do. Praying helps.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

keep prepping and keep your eye on the ball.......theres many things ahead of us all.

eat,enjoy a few quiet minutes afterwards and then hit the booth and the store and be home before dark.....then chill the nite away with your family.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

God bless you. I am afraid O will get back in also! please take care.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

7thswan said:


> Becka, watch Glen Beck if you can tonight. He has everything set up t get the polling results just like other TV stations. It sounds like they are going to have fun.
> I'm scared too,Becka,not of Riots,but of Obama. Most on here don't know that I have reasurched Obama and sent info allover every single day for 6 years,usally arround 6 hours a day. I told my Dh, last night, if he gets back in,I'll be devastated. We've talked about moveing, even out of the Country,he has even found Jobs. I don't think I can leave my Mom,she is getting too Old and will need me. I'm telling you this because, I assure you,many feel like you do. Praying helps.


I have been praying- alot- 
I kow I have seen it mentioned about your research- 
I am starting to calm a little- 
I wonder if Glen Beck is on Dish network?
I might hit the liquor store to stock up as well LOL-


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

No matter who wins - the sun will rise tomorrow and very little of the bad things people talk about will happen. I can almost guarantee the world will not end tomorrow (God may over rule me however - but I doubt it)


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

I think it will be ok. But whenever I am concerned about something I prepare as much as possible. Then I can rest knowing I did whatever I could.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Very true Veronica- being ready for anything makes me feel better- alittle-


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Becka03 said:


> I have been praying- alot-
> I kow I have seen it mentioned about your research-
> I am starting to calm a little-
> I wonder if Glen Beck is on Dish network?
> I might hit the liquor store to stock up as well LOL-


DISH

Glen says you can get 2 weeks for free. We get ours free,it came in a package.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

like the sayin goes....dont be scared be prepared !!


and i know yall are.......so you and yours will be fine.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I had almost forgotten about the tensions and possible reactions to this election. And what has me a tiny bit concerned. This is a old location for our business, the only "business" in this area. All the signs in the surrounding neighborhoods have O/B. So, things could get interesting. See even when not elections, the two gas stations on either end of this "block" area often get hold ups, and the people seem to run to the trailer court across the street.

So, already an area of disturbances. 

Oh well, tomorrow morning I'll assess the situation. And go from there.


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

Becka, I'm worried, too. It's hard not to be. 
Not so much for myself, but my two kids living in Cleveland (and others).
Just trying to stay busy.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

My God is far bigger than any threat that I could face on this earth, but He requires complete submission to His will and a lot of personal sacrifice before He will act in my behalf.....so He has proven time and again.

It's a tough road, I suppose, either way......but I'll face the demons here and walk in what assurance there is for trusting Him. The other option just doesn't strike me as sound long term planning.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

it is like the veggie tale sonf- God is Bigger than the Boogie man- 
except God is bigger than the Bummer Man


----------



## Izzybeff (Sep 29, 2005)

It really is a double edged sword. On one hand I pray he's not re-elected and on the other I worry that if he isn't, there will be rioting in the streets.

Dh & I had to run up to Minneapolis to bring something to his sister. I told her I wanted to come up sooner than later because I was afraid of the weather getting bad. Really it was because I wanted to be home safe and sound on election day and after. I'm so glad I don't live in a large city right now.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sent DH to town this morning to fill up 3 of our gas cans(we keep 7 filled at all times) Yesterday, I went to town to pick up a few items for this weekend(family cook-out at our house) and stock up on animal feed. Told DH yesterday that we were staying locked up and closed up until the kids come out on Sunday. We both feel that if Romney wins that emotions will be running high......YKWIM

We could hole up here at the farm for several months...:thumb:


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

honestly? Let them riot. I feel bad for anyone who gets caught in the cross fire, but perhaps we will get some of these types of folks off the streets before our currency and debt issues surface in a way we cant ignore anymore. 

Im not a fan of big brother, but I sure as heck dont want the types who will riot when things dont go their way out and about wrecking their havoc either.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> So, already an area of disturbances.
> 
> Oh well, tomorrow morning I'll assess the situation. And go from there.


Go in two hours before daylight with your camo, night vision, day-pack, rifle, and smartphone to assess the situation from the perimeter before entering the premises. Once you have the perimeter secured you can send a text message to the rest of the employees giving them the all-clear to come to work.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

What ever happens, happens, can`t worry about what if. We live far enough away from the big cities, if something were to happen, we should be just fine. > Thanks Marc


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

I can deal with anything if he is not voted back in what scares ne NORE is if he DOES. whatever will happen tonight will be a flash in the pan so to speak but if he stays in the long term is what scares me more


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I really believe all this riot talk is just media hype trying to sell another story... 

We'll be just fine tomorrow... 

I physically work on K Street... I can promise you my job will be here after the results and no cars will be burning in the street. 

As far as changes after the elections, with the lobbyists here in DC the faces may change, but the game will remain the same.. .

No worries.. Life will continue on as usual. Nothing to see.. move along...

If there are any riots anywhere in the US, it's not really going to be over who won or lost the election. It's about the people that like to do those things having something to blame their fun on...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

simi-steading said:


> If there are any riots anywhere in the US, *it's not really going to be over who won or lost the election. It's about the people that like to do those things having something to blame their fun on*...


I agree with this, BUT - tomorrow is the prime day for those to use the excuse, and if it happens the hurt and distruction is the same as if it were for other reasons.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

So true Angie.. Sadly we have people in our society who will look for any reason to start mayhem.. All we can do is stay as far away from it as we can, and let the law deal with them on their turf,, and keep our own families safe on our personal turf by our own means..


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

It's offical, I just heard it on radio. We have a case of Barackaphobia.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm hopeful...either way things get real interesting in a hurry....


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

I can't imagine what it's like to live in the kind of fear and panic I'm seeing described here.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> I can't imagine what it's like to live in the kind of fear and panic I'm seeing described here.


Actually totally the opposite here, I am content/peaceful knowing that I can hang out at the farm without wanting for anything and the cards can fall where they may. So if there are disruptions after the elections, life will still go on here, I call it CYA instead of fear/panic.

:banana:


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Becka03 said:


> I have been praying- alot-
> I kow I have seen it mentioned about your research-
> I am starting to calm a little-
> I wonder if Glen Beck is on Dish network?
> I might hit the liquor store to stock up as well LOL-


I am feeling the same way. Trust in the Lord, He knows the outcome and has a plan for is.
Glenn Beck is on Dish, ch212 Blaze. I have been watching him, our plan is the cheapest and cant get any news channels but Blaze is free this month on Dish.


----------



## WhiteStar Acres (Oct 11, 2012)

MOJILL said:


> I can't imagine what it's like to live in the kind of fear and panic I'm seeing described here.


Me either. But they all were in the same sort of panic in 08 bracing themselves for O to be elected and look what kinda horror show unrolled in the 4 yrs after...

The lilly Leadbetter act
You insurance cant kick you off for a pre existing condition or cap your claim coverage.
Your adult jobless kids can stay on your health plan
Increased oil drilling, decreased foreign oil consumption
No war in Iraq
Osama is dead
Dont ask dont tell is gone, now your gay sons and a daughters wont have to live with a dishonorable discharge after years of faithful service if they get outed.
The auto industry is booming.
The housing market is on the move back up.
Unemployment is down to 7.9%

Yeah I can see where if this Obama fool is re-elected, the carnage will be unimaginable.

Seriously... Every time there is an election, Everyone panics. Let me explain something about how the government works;

When O got in, the congress that decides what laws get passes up the chain to be signed by a president all fought like a bunch of children and did pretty much nothing constructive for the whole 4 yrs.
If Mitt gets the big chair tomorrow, he'll forget all the promises he gave, the congress will keep fighting to a standstill, and 4 yrs later we'll be right back here in a blind panic when Hillary runs for the big chair.

Most of the stuff Mitt promises to do on the first day, he can't do. It's not in his power and what is, can be vetoed by the congress if they all decide he did a really stupid thing.

Relax. Tomorrow will just be another day where a whole lot of super rich people work really hard to keep the nation they earn their wealth from as stable as possible.

Multi billion dollar corporations run the USA. They are not going to let the cash cow they milk daily dry up and die.

Have some hot coco, turn off the TV. It's gonna be alright.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

anahatalotus said:


> ...... I am worried about not having gone to costco this weekend to stock up on our favorite snacks etc.


:huh:

I'm sorry but I have to say I find this hilarious. :hysterical:

If not getting your favorite snacks is your biggest worry then I'd say you have nothing to worry about.

.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Where is Tricky Grama when we need her? Seriously, this post deserves one of TG's "Post Of The Day" awards. :thumb:



WhiteStar Acres said:


> Me either. But they all were in the same sort of panic in 08 bracing themselves for O to be elected and look what kinda horror show unrolled in the 4 yrs after...
> 
> The lilly Leadbetter act
> You insurance cant kick you off for a pre existing condition or cap your claim coverage.
> ...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

WhiteStar Acres said:


> Me either. But they all were in the same sort of panic in 08 bracing themselves for O to be elected and look what kinda horror show unrolled in the 4 yrs after...
> 
> The lilly Leadbetter act
> You insurance cant kick you off for a pre existing condition or cap your claim coverage.
> ...


For real? where did you get this carp. You are exactly what is so scary. Ya. socialisum/communisum is FUN!!!!!!!! Don't worrie,I'll hold your hand while we go to the Showers!


----------



## WhiteStar Acres (Oct 11, 2012)

I guess you're out of coco?

Do you really need to be so abrasive? 
BTW, you need to look up the definition of both socialism and communism. 

If you are suggesting the USA is a step away from Holocaust victims being gassed to death in mass showers, then we have come to an early and screeching halt to our conversation.

The hordes have not yet raided the stores tonight, it's not to late to go get coco.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

thank you to the poster who put 212 - on Dish- I get that channel!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I spent the afternoon volunteering- that certainly calmed my nerves~ helping others is a great way to settle your inner demons- I am now about to crochet Christmas gifts for my nieces and drink rum and coke LOL- that oughta help!


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

I've yet to live through an election that either destroyed or magically cured America or my life. Anyone can live through the disappointment of an election going another way. There's always the next election. Moving to Canada may be a bit premature.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

naturelover said:


> :huh:
> 
> I'm sorry but I have to say I find this hilarious. :hysterical:
> 
> ...


Well I've done quite a bit of prepping for 'in case there are riots in the cities following the election and I don't leave town to go shopping. The problem with trying to stockpile these items is my daughter always finds where I put dried fruits and anything with cocoa and depletes them. Oh well I guess I might have to rough it without hot cocoa made from real chocolate and no dried mangoes or papaya in my oatmeal for the next week. I guess I'm only freaking on in short term mode right now rather than long term...


----------



## WhiteStar Acres (Oct 11, 2012)

Why does nobody panic like this over mid term elections? Congressional seats are far more important than a presidential election.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I have family involved in Republican politics in PA, and I just sent them a msg to be safe, especially if O loses... Saying a prayer for them. I was just there visiting a couple of weeks ago, and I am glad to be in Idaho today.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

WhiteStar Acres said:


> Why does nobody panic like this over mid term elections? Congressional seats are far more important than a presidential election.


whitestar - this is more political than usually allowed on this forum. there is the Political forum, and it was quite in uproars ad the mid-term elections with the Tea Party and the OWLs.

(and mentioning that this is more Political than usual here, it's an unusual allowance since it's voting night. It will soon get back to normal).


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - trying to get religion and politics together in this forum on this thread on this night, it is NOT going to happen.

That's pushing my limits way too far.
I've been seeing that crap on the Political forum in the past few days.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Riots or Revolution.... name your poison...


----------



## WhiteStar Acres (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, O won. 
I'm off to make more coco.


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

I was thinking of some kind of posititive message here to post, something about this to shall pass, and of how we can only prepare ourselves withour beliefs, or that tomorrow can always be better. But since I have NO idea of what the moderator's limits are, and whether or not what I say will be deleted, I see no point in making any kind of statement. When one person is given this kind of power, then there is NO freedom to express yourself. So for the benefit of all of us, I ask the moderator to post her limits so we do NOT offend her with our thoughts or ideas, lest we suffer her wrath.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, based on last nights election, I plan to really recession proof my pantry.


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you all for your posts. All of them. They have helped me feel better also.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

WhiteStar Acres said:


> I guess you're out of coco?
> 
> Do you really need to be so abrasive?
> BTW, you need to look up the definition of both socialism and communism.
> ...


If you're talking to me. My Mother and her Family came from Russia,they escaped the Holocaust. My Grandfather had to clean out those chambers. I know plenty about socialism and communism, no thanks to our educational system that indoctrenates our children on how "woundeful" socialism is.
Along with that, I don't use sugar, so keep your coco,use to lull yourself back to sleep.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

beaglebiz said:


> Well, based on last nights election, I plan to really recession proof my pantry.


Well BB, sinse my pantry is ok and the sun is shineing, I'm going to put up the plastic on my new hoophouse. Salad Anyone?:angel:


----------



## Hairsheep (Aug 13, 2012)

Well...to weigh in...its thought that gun sales will NOW go through the roof, since Obummer is reelected.
That should certainly bode well for gun manufacturers and the makers of ammunition.
For me, I already own firearms, ammo, livestock and land.
Have a room full of canned goods.
Bring on the hyperinflation that is sure to come...I am ready.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

7thswan said:


> If you're talking to me. My Mother and her Family came from Russia,they escaped the Holocaust. My Grandfather had to clean out those chambers. I know plenty about socialism and communism, no thanks to our educational system that indoctrinates our children on how "wonderful" socialism is.
> Along with that, I don't use sugar, so keep your coco,use to lull yourself back to sleep.


How horrifying. I am so sorry.
My children did a lot of reading on the Holocaust...
And I worked with a young Russian man, a Jew, whose family fled Russia because of religious persecution. This was in 1999.

I don't really understand what is happening.....but I have been told that March 18th, 2013 is when things are gonna get real hot in the M.E.
I have also been told that Dec. 21rst is the EOTWAWKI.

This I know.
I don't know if I am going to be able to keep the job I just took.......my back is never going to be the same. 
It breaks my heart, because I live to "ache at the end of a good days work".
So I have to get serious.......real serious about my preps.
I am overwhelmed and don't know where to start PLUS I have a gf, who is TRIPPIN' and wanting to get started TODAY.
I want to help her.....she's so ready. And I love her more than my O in my lungs.

I don't know where to start.
Too much input.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Hairsheep, I was thinking about guns and ammo also. Boy, is it going to irritate me if the Republican hoarde again decides to arm up and drives the price and availability out the roof!

Ammo had just settled back down into a more normal pattern. I guess it will be good for the cc instructors, who had them lined up after the last election. I wonder how many actually shot after making their public stand and getting their permits. My guess is that many will have to root to the back of their closets and dust off their gun case and ammo, in order to parade it around again. If I was an instructor, I'd think about offering a refresher course for those who haven't touched a gun in 4 years.

For the record, in my opinion, buying a firearm makes a very poor and a very dangerous political statement. (Learning how to use one and practicing frequently, however, is a whole other, and good, thing!)


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> How horrifying. I am so sorry.
> My children did a lot of reading on the Holocaust...
> And I worked with a young Russian man, a Jew, whose family fled Russia because of religious persecution. This was in 1999.
> 
> ...


Just start saving cans of food, the rest will come. Start a hobby, make it one that can be considered a skill. Knitting,sewing,anything that will give you confidence to work with your hands. Then expand on hand skills. Soon, there won't be anything you won't be willing to try. It's all the same- working with your hands , wether you are knitting or building a chicken coop, you are creating. You'll do fine.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

you know- I am so disheartened by people~ a girl I really liked and thought was smarter than this- ( she is an engineer) just put this on her FB status:


> I just found out Rom is a mormon. Don't they believe that women shouldn't hav as much rights as men? Example men can have many wives but women just one husband. How can someone be a women n vote for a leader with those beliefs. Boy I am surprise he even got that far, money can get u any place I guess. Scary.


Honestly - how do you even begin to prep for people who think this way? Other than make sure they do not know where you live?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

7thswan said:


> Just start saving cans of food, the rest will come. Start a hobby, make it one that can be considered a skill. Knitting,sewing,anything that will give you confidence to work with your hands. Then expand on hand skills. Soon, there won't be anything you won't be willing to try. It's all the same- working with your hands , wether you are knitting or building a chicken coop, you are creating. You'll do fine.


then comes the addiction  , to all things old and manual..like kitchen gadgets and such. things that dont need electricity to run to produce something you need. I am reasonably sure Swan also has this addiction, as I have seen photos of her kitchen


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Glen Beck ch. 212 on the Dish.


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

All interests can become addictions. I like to think of a balance, of having the "regular" things, but being one step from switching over to alternate means. This can be as simple as having a manual can opener in the drawer, or ice packed around my frozen items. The simpler your life now, the easier it is to "switch over" for a week, or longer. It doesn't require a host of specialized items, or living day to day in the 1800's. Much of it is knowledge, learning of ways. Some of it is seeing where items can be "two'fer" useable now, such as my portable 12v cooler that goes in the car on trips, and in an emergency. I can't say if a windmill could pump water from a well that had an electric pump before, but if a had a well I'd be looking into that , and every other option.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey. Hey y'all. C'mere.

Yeah. Gather 'round. Now c'mere for a big group hug. :: HUGS FOR EVERYBODY! ::

The world has not ended. Not today. We still have each other, we still have our families, we still have our wits (well, some more than others  ), we still have our drive.

So now that we've taken a moment to do the mental panic dance, let's all take a deep breath. Tell your loved ones how much you love them and how happy they make you.

Go ahead. Do it. I'll wait.

.

.

We good? Okay.

Let's get down to business.

With more QE, inflation will be on its heels. So let's figure out what to do when that happens. Check your preps. Make a list of what you have if you do not already. Make a list of what you need most. 

Remember that this forum rocks. It's super helpful, and everyone here is friendly. We all have each others' backs. We can do this. We'll be okay.

:: MORE GROUP HUGS ::


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

barefootboy said:


> All interests can become addictions. I like to think of a balance, of having the "regular" things, but being one step from switching over to alternate means. This can be as simple as having a manual can opener in the drawer, or ice packed around my frozen items. The simpler your life now, the easier it is to "switch over" for a week, or longer. It doesn't require a host of specialized items, or living day to day in the 1800's. Much of it is knowledge, learning of ways. Some of it is seeing where items can be "two'fer" useable now, such as my portable 12v cooler that goes in the car on trips, and in an emergency. I can't say if a windmill could pump water from a well that had an electric pump before, but if a had a well I'd be looking into that , and every other option.


I meant "addiction" as a joke. Even as a child I was interested in doing things the old way. My tools, kitchen items, and even my wood stove and wood cook stove are items that please me and are used no matter what happens in my life. 
our well is 220 feet deep. I have sturdy cord and a 2 gallon well bucket like this 
https://www.lehmans.com/p-1384-galvanized-well-bucket.aspx
I bought mine at an auction in Lancaster county, and its an oldie. When power is out in the summer, we have a creek, pool and hot tub that can be easily accessed to flush toilets, but in deep winter, and no snow on the ground to melt, we have used the well bucket and know it works. Having that now also cuts back on the amount of water I need to keep stored (just short term, and filtering ability in case the well gets muddied up from storms)


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Just got a flyer in the paper from ACO Hardware. They have a 1500 -watt power cup(fits in the cup holder in vehicle) inverter. It has 2 110/120 volt AC outlets and 2 USB power outlets, for 19.99 and a 5. dollar mail in rebate. Looks real handy incase some gets stranded on the road. I'm kinda fasinated with the cool gadgets they have in 12V nowdays.


----------



## jllmm (Dec 29, 2011)

BoldViolet said:


> Hey. Hey y'all. C'mere.
> 
> Yeah. Gather 'round. Now c'mere for a big group hug. :: HUGS FOR EVERYBODY! ::
> 
> ...


This is the kind of encouragment we need right now. Thank you.:thumb:


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

BoldViolet said:


> Hey. Hey y'all. C'mere.
> 
> Yeah. Gather 'round. Now c'mere for a big group hug. :: HUGS FOR EVERYBODY! ::
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reminder, and the Group Hugs :thumb: It was just what I needed to hear today !!


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

7th swan...that item sounds interesting...it probably could run off a charged car battery not in the car. Does it only come with the ciggarrette lighter plug? Even if it did , you can get a female plug with clips for the battery terminals.
beaglebiz, I know you meant that in humor, but I know people who have gotten deep into things, be it guns, knives, cats, flowers what have you. You being moreout inthe country gives you more leeway to practice that lifestyle. I have a foot in both worlds here, but no well ( No well?? Noel oh noel.....sorry couldn't resist some holiday humor)


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

barefootboy said:


> 7th swan...that item sounds interesting...it probably could run off a charged car battery not in the car. Does it only come with the ciggarrette lighter plug? Even if it did , you can get a female plug with clips for the battery terminals.
> beaglebiz, I know you meant that in humor, but I know people who have gotten deep into things, be it guns, knives, cats, flowers what have you. You being moreout inthe country gives you more leeway to practice that lifestyle. I have a foot in both worlds here, but no well ( No well?? Noel oh noel.....sorry couldn't resist some holiday humor)


Yes, it does come with the lighter cord. It's made by Peak.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Realize that life is a constant series of changes and we choose how to handle those changes. 

I've seen a good many predictions of gloom and doom that were just plain wild thinking and nothing came of them! 

Don't worry about tomorrow. Enjoy today.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

O has been gifted with 4 more years to complete his destruction of the USA.


----------



## WhiteStar Acres (Oct 11, 2012)

Hope for the best, prepare for the worst. It's prudent advice no matter who is in the whitehouse.

But doing it in a blind panic is not living.
That way madness lies.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Many of my friends that live in Israel were posting this today on Facebook:



> I believe that Obama's re-election is a great thing for the Jews in the United States as well as the Jews in Israel.
> 
> For the Jews in the USA, things will get worse, the economy will tank, jobs will dissolve and the Anti-Semites will start beating on the Jews. This will be good for the Jews, because it seems that only when they are getting their heads bashed in and being rounded up for the camps (Homeland Security Camps) will they finally get the message that the USA is no longer a safe haven for Jews. (We have actually been seeing this message for years, but we have chosen to ignore these.)
> 
> ...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Wags, I have no idea why the Jews supported O. I guess like most everyone else,they just don't know anything about him.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

7thswan said:


> Wags, I have no idea why the Jews supported O. I guess like most everyone else,they just don't know anything about him.


Less supported him this time around, but there are always those that refuse to see what is coming just like they did in Germany and the rest of Europe.


----------



## WhiteStar Acres (Oct 11, 2012)

Israel has it's share of alarmist and propaganda junkies as the US does.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - this part is going back to not political. Just help for being more sufficient to yourself and family - friends if you choose. But the practical stuff. So if electricity is gone, or inflation hits or job problems/layoffs, etc get you - these ideas can help your own self during the results.


----------

